

Offer HN: Anyone want fastga.me? - noinput

I was going to develop an app with this name, insert excuse, you know the rest.<p>Free for whoever wants it with a name-cheap account, first come first serve in the comments.<p>*please don't ask for it to squat or resell it
======
kissmd
i could use it for my next game.

what are your terms?

~~~
noinput
free. shoot me your namecheap id and enable anonymous transfers or send me the
transfer code.

